# JTree bei Programmstart aufklappen



## Tomate_Salat (2. Feb 2009)

Hi @ all,

der JTree zerbricht mir immer wieder den Kopf  , jetzt dachte ich, ich hätte ihn kapiert und dann sowas. Also mein JTree soll nur einen vom Benutzer ausgewählten Bereich anzeigen, dass Funktioniert auch wunderbar. Ändert der benutzer diese, läd er sie auch neu. NUR: Der JTRee ist aus unerklärlichen Gründen komplett EINGEKLAPPT. Wie kann ich das ändern, dass man alle seine komponenten sieht? Ich bin vor allem deswegen verwirrt, weil ich in meinem Praktikum einen JTree genutzt habe, der ähnlich wie mein jetztiger funktioniert, aber dieser war immer ausgeklappt [könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich dort den Root nicht sichtbar hatte].

EDIT: und wenn wir schon dabei sind: kann man den auch sortieren, dass zuerst die Ordner und dann die Dateien gelistet werden?

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2009)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JTree.html#setExpandedState(javax.swing.tree.TreePath,%20boolean)


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2009)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich das ändern, dass man alle seine komponenten sieht?


Die Frage haben wir auf byte-welt auch geklärt: http://forum.byte-welt.net/showthread.php?t=1781


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Feb 2009)

Ok Problem eins konnte ich mit:

TreePath path = new TreePath(root);
tree.expandPath(path);

lösen, da mir klar wurde: alles will ich doch nicht aufgeklappt haben.  Ok würde micih freuen wenn ihr mir auch noch bei meinem 2ten Problem helfen könnt:

erst sollen die Ordner dann die Files angezeigt werden. Aber ich weis nicht wie


----------

